# Schwinn lil tiger parts



## npence (Nov 11, 2013)

I bought this bike to fix up for my son will be his Xmas present if I can find all the parts for it. Will also be his first bike. So I'm looking for 
training wheels, 
Correct seat
Correct handle bars and stem
Pedals
Rear tire and would be a front one if cheap enough. Would like to get this bike back to how it might of left the factory. Let me know what you have thanks, Nate


----------



## rideahiggins (Nov 12, 2013)

Ok just googling and looking at other Lil Tigers, aren't these handle bars correct? Or do you want better ones?


----------



## jeep girl (Nov 12, 2013)

rideahiggins said:


> Ok just googling and looking at other Lil Tigers, aren't these handle bars correct? Or do you want better ones?




Everything but the seat is correct on this bike.  You need the 12" banana seat and the 18" solid sissy bar (and clamps). The training wheels are PRICEY.
Are you going to restore this?


----------



## npence (Nov 12, 2013)

I just plan on cleaning it and giving it to my 3 yr old son to learn to ride on.


----------



## buisky (Nov 12, 2013)

I have a couple in the garage attic. I will get up there Wednesday and see if I can help. Ron


----------



## npence (Nov 12, 2013)

Sounds good let me know. Trying to get it ready by Xmas.


----------



## Terry66 (Nov 12, 2013)

Hey Nate....I think I have a set of pedals. I have two sets and they are not like the ones pictures. They are slightly more rounded on the ends if that makes sense? I'll dig them out. 

I have the name of a guy who recovers the seats on these. It was pretty cheap, so if you can at least find a pan....I'll dig it out if you want the info. The re-cover is a nice glitter, but not "ribbed". Still looks nice.

Training wheels are insane to find. I used a set of Walds and they work well. 

I know you are talking original, but I went with a set of 12" "air filled" wheels off a newer bike that has a coaster brake. The brakes have proved beneficial on more than one occasion and the air filled tires make it much easier to ride. I still have the 12" hard rubber originals to put back on once the kids outgrow it.

Here is mine before the training wheels


----------



## KevinM (Nov 19, 2013)

Hey Nate. I have some NOS BW and White line semi-pneumatic tires if you need some. Kevin
Email me directly. rkmurphy1@yahoo.com


----------



## Smoopy's (Nov 20, 2013)

gotta agree with Terry66..if you plan to let your little one ride this, I would opt for the coaster wheelset and the 12" WW tires. That's what I did for both of the Lil' Tigers I restored for my daughters..just not sure about those "no brake" wheels that come on them. FYI, the WW tires are NOT for bicycles, they are for electric wheelchairs and are made by Duro

also, I have a pair of Schwinn approved training wheels if you interested..PM me


----------



## spaid1988 (Jul 21, 2014)

*omg them bikes are amazing*



Smoopy's said:


> gotta agree with Terry66..if you plan to let your little one ride this, I would opt for the coaster wheelset and the 12" WW tires. That's what I did for both of the Lil' Tigers I restored for my daughters..just not sure about those "no brake" wheels that come on them. FYI, the WW tires are NOT for bicycles, they are for electric wheelchairs and are made by Duro
> 
> also, I have a pair of Schwinn approved training wheels if you interested..PM me




ok where do i order thses wheel chair tires i got the same bike for my daughters second birthday i found decals at a fair price but they want 84$ for the tires and there not even white wall any tips for me?


----------



## island schwinn (Jul 21, 2014)

there's another seller on ebay that sells whitewall tires for about 40 bucks.i don't have a link right now,but have bought a couple pairs from him.i think the seller is joe4407 ?


----------

